# FS: 2 Female burundi frontosa



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

2 female burundi frontosa - $80 for both.
1x 5-6" and 1x 7"


----------



## rave93 (Dec 7, 2010)

omg. i LOVE THE RED TAILED CATFISH. 
how big is your set up?


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

he's currently in a 20g temporarly. 
Buuuump


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Bump will trade rtc for other peacock cichlids


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

bump......................


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

bump rtc gone, take both venustus and cobalt blue for 10 bucks.


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuump


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Pics of the frontosas may help with your sale.


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

BuMp again


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

to the top need to make room someone buy them


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

bumping it some more


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

BUUMPPPPPPPPPPppppppppp


----------

